# Galveston



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

We had a few good trips this week. Here are some of our Echoes.

http://app.20echo.com/web_logs/7556138f-cfbe-4974-9dd0-5885a84ba93b

http://app.20echo.com/web_logs/dc9c9263-88b9-43eb-9836-de9f68af52bc

Tight lines.
DM


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Echoes*

Pictures of the echo links above.


----------



## Shoalwater63 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice catch


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

